# Links > Tutorials >  Cell Phone Remote Trigger - On/off pc μέσο κινητού

## biomecanoid

Γεια,

Εχω βρει οδηγίες για το πως μπορούμε να μετατρέψουμε ένα παλιό κινητό που δεν θέλουμε πια σε trigger για να ανοιγοκλείνουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας στην ταράτσα άμα αυτός κολλήσει η κοπει το ρεύμα etc.

Νομίζω πως είναι εύκολο για κάποιον που είναι ηλεκτρονικός, πως δεν θα κοστίσει πολύ και πως είναι κάτι χρήσιμο ειδικά για κόμβους που βρίσκονται μακριά σε δυσπρόσιτα μέρη.

Οποιος μπορεί να αξιόλογηση την κατασκευη ας το κάνει, γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω είναι κάτι που αξίζει.Επίσης θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω άμα έχετε κάτι καλύτερο στο μυαλό για το πως μπορεί να γίνει το triggering

Eχω βρει έτοιμα kits στην αγορά που βγάζουν triggers μέσο ethernet η gsm etc αλλα το κόστος σε τέτοιους καιρούς είναι μεγάλο. Αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι άμα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε μονοι μας με χαμηλό κόστος.

Eπισυνάπτω οδηγίες από παρόμοια project που μπορούν να μετατραπούν για χρήση στο awmn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyp8e...eature=related


Ευχαριστω

----------


## denlinux

Σε ενα φιλο που εχει συναγερμο σπιτι του ,του συνδεσα το ταρατσοpc(itx) σε μια εξοδο PGM (προγραματιζομενη εξοδο) του κεντρου του συναγερμου,διαμεσου ενος ρελε ισχυος.Και αυτο στελνοντας μηνυμα στο κεντρο του απο το κινητο του μπορει να ανοιγικλεινει το ρευμα στο τροφοδοτικο του ταρατσοpc.Eπισης του συνδεσα και το διακοπτη reset απο την μητρικη του σε μια αλλη εξοδο PGM ωστε να μπορει να κανει απομακρυσμενη επανεκινηση μεσω κινητου

----------


## akakios

Κατι τετοιο είναι πολυ καλό. Αλλα η τιμούλα τσούζει λίγο.

Αν κάνουμε την πατεντα με το κινητο δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφυγουμε τις εσφαλμενες 
εντολές από κλησεις αγνώστων.

----------


## denlinux

Δεν γινετε κληση αλλα αποστελνετε μηνυμα τυπου PGM1:ON
Που σημενει ,ενεργοποιεισε την προγραματιζομενη εξοδο 1.

----------


## gvaf

> Κατι τετοιο είναι πολυ καλό. Αλλα η τιμούλα τσούζει λίγο.
> 
> Αν κάνουμε την πατεντα με το κινητο δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφυγουμε τις εσφαλμενες 
> εντολές από κλησεις αγνώστων.


Πόσο σου είπαν δλδ ?

Εγώ έχω βάλει αυτό από Τριδήμα http://www.tridimas.gr/new/product.asp?pid=550.000.6151 αλλά ενώ δουλεύει άψογα δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να παίρνω status με SMS.

----------


## akakios

> Πόσο σου είπαν δλδ ?
> 
> Εγώ έχω βάλει αυτό από Τριδήμα http://www.tridimas.gr/new/product.asp?pid=550.000.6151 στο αλλά ενώ δουλεύει άψογα δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να παίρνω status με SMS.


Περιπου 130€. Αλλα δεν εχει input οπως το δικο σου. 

edit: εχει 6 output.

----------


## biomecanoid

Λύσης έτοιμες υπάρχουν και έχω δουλέψει με παρόμοια hardware στην δουλειά μου αλλα για μένα δεν θα έδινα 100 k 150 euro αφου μπουρούμε να κάνουμε ένα κύκλωμα δικό μας με 20-30 euro. Εγώ αυτό που ήθελα ήταν καμια εκτίμηση ( από κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό ) αν αυτά που βρήκα είναι δυνατόν να γίνουν και να προσαρμοστούν στα πλαίσια του awmn ώστε να έχουμε μια λύση φτηνή. 

Mιλάω για λύση του τύπου όπως έχουμε τα δικά μας feeders να έχουμε και το δικό μας home-made GSM-trigger

----------


## Gearloose

Αυτό: http://www.kyriazis.com/index.php/el...ebremotecontol το έιχα φτάξει εδώ και καιρό τώρα. 
Με μιά μική μετατροπή μπορεί να συνδεθεί με παλιό κινητό.

----------


## B52

Γινεται ευκολα με asterisk και raspbery pi, απο τα IO του board, με 50$. Βεβαια θες και το gw απο FCT ή γραμμή τηλεφώνου δλδ και ενα spa3102.
Mετα όμως μπορείς να κανείς πολλά πραγματα παραπανω απο ενα απλο reset σε οτιδήποτε.

----------


## B52

Βρήκα και αυτο που φαίνεται προσεγμένη δουλειά... και είναι ράγας.

http://www.invibit.com/index.php?pag...mid=10&lang=el

----------


## gvaf

Αντίστοιχο έχει και ο Τριδύμας αλλά άλλης εταιρίας και πιο φθηνό.

----------


## B52

Κάποιο link ? ειναι δοκιμασμένο ?

----------


## klarabel

Αν θέλετε κάτι καλό και προιόν ελληνικής σχεδίασης (και υλοποίησης), με 4 ψηφιακές και 4 αναλογικές εισόδους όπως και 4 ανεξάρτητες εξόδους, δείτε το "Irida Tiny GSM" από http://www.autotech.gr

Και αυτό μάλιστα είναι και πολύ κοντά σε σένα Τάσο.

----------

